
Technicolor open sourced one of its firmwares to comply with the GPL - nemesisdesign
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Technicolor-Opens-TC72
======
brudgers
Correct Title: A Popular European Cable Modem Is Now Open-Source

